# When to take Norethisterone



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi I have a query re when to take Norethisterone.

I have been prescribed it to regulate my cycles before hysteroscopy in June and gp has told me to take it between cd5-26, this is 1st month and I'm currently day 19-I have not ovulated this month which is the 1st time for a very long time and I've started spotting today.  Should I be taking this later in my cycle i.e from 19-26 as advised in the leaflet?

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks

Helen


----------

